# Rc car problem



## matt729 (Sep 13, 2011)

Just got my rc car and it makes a weird noise from the back and I looked at the sprocket and it looks fine what else could it be??

Plz help
Thx


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi matt729


What kind of noise is it making ? Grinding ?, Sqwealing ?, Have you checked the body mounts, suspension, axels, for any warping or binding ?


----------

